# This 9.4.6 Home Theater at CEDIA You Definitely Don’t Want To Miss!



## anjunadeep

Is this like Disney World where when the park opens you make a B line for the best rides so avoid the line? Also does anyone think of the people running the demo who have to hear the same bradley cooper+lady gaga or john wick demo on repeat for three days straight? 😂

Sounds like an excellent demo with a serious projector, and the best screens. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Molon_Labe

Maybe the sound engineers from the major studios will attend and become enamored with wides and start using them in their mixes


----------



## AllexxisF1

That's a whole lot of energy to manage in that room. Nice though. Does anyone know if that is the new vinyl acoustic screen that they were debuting at the show? Been trying to find more information on it.


----------



## Reddig

I’ve stopped going to trade shows for the purpose of demos. Too many let downs. IMO it’s the worst environment to experience potential gear to buy and one should seek out an integrator with an instal base and go from there. Having said that there are the exceptions and it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## raptor357r

Wow, a computer cad drawn picture of a room with a surround sound system?? I am so glad I definitely didn't miss that.


----------



## himey

Tiny speakers EVERYWHERE!


----------



## chriscmore

AllexxisF1 said:


> That's a whole lot of energy to manage in that room. Nice though. Does anyone know if that is the new vinyl acoustic screen that they were debuting at the show? Been trying to find more information on it.


We were showing our microperforated vinyl ALR screen at the Audio Advice Live event, because the hotel had white ceilings, light walls, etc. In this more ideal dedicated room, a white screen is best, so we'll be using our Enlightor-Neo material. Plus, I like to show off to the acoustically transparent screen haters out there, that there are no visible features that indicate the screen is AT. They can put their nose up to the screen and it looks solid. I also hate(d) AT screens, which is why I started this company.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## chriscmore

raptor357r said:


> Wow, a computer cad drawn picture of a room with a surround sound system?? I am so glad I definitely didn't miss that.


It's rare for companies to fully model their demo space with acoustical analysis. Most don't even bother calibrating their projectors. We'll have acoustic modeling, and calibration from Storm Audio and Barco.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Syncromesh

I would absolutely love to have a few hours in that Demo room. Regardless of it being a simplified 3D render, it looks like a realistic home cinema space, set up ideally. The Ascendo speakers alone would be the most interesting thing for me. Thanks for sharing! ..I wish CEDIA was in Denver this year..


----------



## raptor357r

chriscmore said:


> It's rare for companies to fully model their demo space with acoustical analysis. Most don't even bother calibrating their projectors. We'll have acoustic modeling, and calibration from Storm Audio and Barco.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Yeah, well in the car stereo realm at a national we had a glam install shop bring a ZL1 Camaro that they used computer CAD programs to draw up the "optimal" speaker placement for the car. They then allegedly aligned all of the speakers up with lasers to be in the perfect location alignment for the listener's ears. Then used glorified amps, speakers, head unit, and other equipment such as external, redundant, and useless EQs and DSPs...etc. blah blah blah etc.

They won the best install, but my little completely factory looking 09 Rabbit crushed it in "Best in Sound" (IMO the only category worth winning). I won.... they didn't even place. I simply run a Pioneer DEX-P99s head unit, 3 JL Audio HD amps...2-650x4 (bridged) and 1-1200x1. Focal K2 3 ways up front, JL Audio ZR 650 2 way in the rear, and a single JL 10w7. All of it built and installed in my home garage. Not a single Focal or JL crossover is used, it's tuned solely with the Pioneer and the internal "EQ" set flat across the board. The only manual sound adjustment is a gain knob for the sub amp. That's it. There is not a genre of music that I play in it that doesn't sound incredible and I don't have to touch a thing except to adjust the level on the sub. 

You don't need all of that computer tech to make phenomenal sound.


----------

